# Suche Mitfahrer Nähe Karlsruhe



## SiegElch (18. Juni 2009)

Halihalo,
ich bin relativ neu im Bergradelsport und bin bis jetzt immer mit Kumpels gefahren ... die haben aber auch nicht immer Zeit   ... Desshalb frag ich hier mal ob vl evtl jemand Lust hätte mitzufahren ...

Ich fahre meistens Ungeheuerklamm oder Michaelsberg ...


----------



## iTom (18. Juni 2009)

Schaue einfach dort hinein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350153

Hier gibt es immer mal wieder Tour-Ausschreibungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinhead (19. Juni 2009)

Ich komm aus Weingarten (auch nahe Karlsruhe). Meine Freundin und ich fahren oft unsere Hausstrecke dort in der Gegend, also am Ungeheuerklamm. Michaelsberg war ich bisher nicht - gibts dort ein paar nette Trails?
Für großere Touren fahren wir viel am Wattkopf / Strommastendownhill.
Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Juni 2009)

Da muss ich als Weingartner Brasilianer dann doch auch mal was zu schreiben 

Im Bereich Ungeheuerklamm, Michaels- und Eichelberg gibt es aus fahrtechnischer Sicht ziemlich heftige Trails.
Ein Teil der Brasilianer ist da öfters unterwegs. So als Traislscouts kann ich Tom und Andy nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Die Heidelsheimer MTBler sind Samstags immer unterwegs, da soll es konditionstechnisch recht ordentlich zur Sache gehen.

Aber als genereller Tipp ist die Mitfahrt bei einer Brasilianer-Tour vom GBZ-Parkplatz (beim Naturfreundehaus Bruchsal) zur Orientierung immer eine Empfehlung


----------



## pinhead (19. Juni 2009)

Hey, immer mehr Leute aus Weingarten! 



> (...) aus fahrtechnischer Sicht ziemlich heftige Trails.


Das ist super - genau das, was ich/wir suchen!



> (...) da soll es konditionstechnisch recht ordentlich zur Sache gehen.


Da werde ich wohl noch etwas abwarten, da ich meine Leistung nicht richtig einschätzen kann. Außerdem ist meine Freundin MTB-Anfängering - aber sehr begeistert! ... ich will ihr jedoch nicht den Spaß nehmen, wenn sie bei einer Racing Truppe mitfährt und dann total frustriert heimkommt. Hier muss man die Touren konditionstechnisch vorsichtig steigern  Technisch fährt Sie fast alles Trails...
Ich werde mal versuchen so bald wie möglich mit einer "Anfängergruppe" oder so mitzufahren, um das evtl. besser einschätzen zu können.

Wer kommt denn sonst noch so aus Weingarten?


----------



## pinhead (19. Juni 2009)

> Brasilianer


... wie ist der Ausdruck hier im Forum entstanden? Ich hatte 3 Jahre Auszeit und hab viele Entwicklungen hier im Forum verpasst...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Juni 2009)

Wie kommen die GBZ-Brasilianer zu ihrem Namen?

Auch als Nicht-Gründungsmitglied kann da für Klarheit sorgen.
Das erste Treffen fand in Bruchsal im Café Brasil statt. Und der Haupttreffpunkt ist (besser: war) der GBZ-Parkplatz.

Edit sagt: Ich würde ja eine Tour von Weingarten zu den "schönsten" Trails anbieten, bin aber leider bis Sonntag nächste Woche unterwegs... Wenn's also noch etwas warten kann?


----------



## SiegElch (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin auch aus Weingarten 

und zu pinhead: ja ich würde gern mal mitfahren

Vl bildet sich ja ein Weingartner Anfänger grüppchen 

wäre auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## pinhead (19. Juni 2009)

Klar kann das warten noch warten... ich war erst krank und muss mich erst einmal erholen. Vielleicht klappts dann mal das übernächste Wochenende mit einer Best-Of Trails Tour!?


----------



## pinhead (19. Juni 2009)

@SiegElch vielleicht bin ich ja am Samstag oder Sonntag wieder fit genug, um eine kleine tour mitzufahren... Wie siehts bei dir dieses oder nächste Wochenende aus?
Kennen wir uns vielleicht? Weingarten ist ja nicht soo groß 

Saludos,
Jordi


----------



## SiegElch (19. Juni 2009)

Ja Sonntag würde bei mir eher passen ...
ne kleine tour am morgen vertreibt kummer und sorgen 

genaueres kann man ja im icq besprechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiegElch (19. Juni 2009)

Ok also ich und pinehead fahren morgen 
Wer will kann sich uns anschließen

Treffpunkt: Vor der Weingartner Kirche
Uhrzeit: 9:30 Uhr

Wens regert dann fällts aus


----------



## andi1969 (19. Juni 2009)

pinhead schrieb:


> Ich komm aus Weingarten (auch nahe Karlsruhe). Meine Freundin und ich fahren oft unsere Hausstrecke dort in der Gegend, also am Ungeheuerklamm. Michaelsberg war ich bisher nicht - gibts dort ein paar nette Trails?
> Für großere Touren fahren wir viel am Wattkopf / Strommastendownhill.
> Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du Interesse hast.



......am Michaelsberg sind nicht so viel Trails..devn. 1-2 gute.Leider....
Besser siehts am Eichelberg aus Technisch wie von der Anzahl und Auswahl der Trails.....große Auswahl......


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ......am Michaelsberg sind nicht so viel Trails..devn. 1-2 gute.Leider....
> Besser siehts am Eichelberg aus Technisch wie von der Anzahl und Auswahl der Trails.....große Auswahl......



Es gibt aber eine schöne Treppe


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin etwas früher als geplant zurück und wäre deshalb für eine Tour zu  begeistern 
Geht heute oder morgen was gemeinsames oder muss ich alleine auf die Trails?


----------



## SiegElch (27. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre dabei 

wollte sowieso heute noch ne Runde fahren  

Stellt sich bloß die Frage: 

Wann?
Wo?


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2009)

*..so und der Jörg..wie immer anfragen und wieder nicht nachschauen*

Nachtrag: *15 Uhr am GBZ Parkplatz*....hab gerade mit Jörg getrommelt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..so und der Jörg..wie immer anfragen und wieder nicht nachschauen*



Man(n) wird ja wohl mal noch einkaufen gehen dürfen...

@ SiegElch: 14:30 Uhr an der Kirche in Weingarten
@ Andi: 15:00 Uhr am GBZ-Parkplatz

Der Andi kennt da ja wohl ein paar neue Spielereien


----------



## SiegElch (27. Juni 2009)

heute oder morgen  ?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Juni 2009)

In ca. 1 Stunde


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2009)

Na alle gut heimgekommen.....hat Spass gebracht heute


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2009)

pinhead schrieb:


> Saludos, Jordi



Jordi de que país es la bandera? esa que no la conozco


----------



## iTom (27. Juni 2009)

Speedy, das ist kein Flirtforum!


----------



## SiegElch (28. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na alle gut heimgekommen.....hat Spass gebracht heute



Sehe ich genauso 
Ja, gut heimgekommen ( wenn auch nass  )


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Speedy, das ist kein Flirtforum!



Flirten ?  ist den etwa hier Weibsvolk anwesend ?


----------



## pinhead (29. Juni 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Flirten ?  ist den etwa hier Weibsvolk anwesend ?



Das sehe ich genau so! 

@speedygonzales Ich bin Katalane -> das ist die Katalanische Fahne

@alle anderen: Wie war die Ausfahrt am Wochenende? Wo habt ihr euch "rumgetrieben" ? Leider hatte ich keine Zeit. Vielleicht klappts ja kommendes Wochenende...


----------



## andi1969 (29. Juni 2009)

pinhead schrieb:


> @alle anderen: Wie war die Ausfahrt am Wochenende? Wo habt ihr euch "rumgetrieben" ? Leider hatte ich keine Zeit. Vielleicht klappts ja kommendes Wochenende...



*Tja anscheinend sind alle gesund runtergekommenvom Eichelberg.....am WOE ist wieder was geplant also einfach mitfahren denke da mal an gute CC runde mit viel Trails*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. Juni 2009)

Auch ich bin gesund wieder daheim angekommen.

Bilder stehen übrigens im Fotoalbum...


----------



## iTom (29. Juni 2009)

pinhead schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so!
> 
> @speedygonzales Ich bin Katalane -> das ist die Katalanische Fahne
> 
> ...



Wenn das "blauweiße" weg wäre, dann wäre es fast die Badische Flagge


----------



## pinhead (29. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn das "blauweiße" weg wäre, dann wäre es fast die Badische Flagge



Das blauweiße gehört ja auch nicht zur Standardflagge. Das ist die Flagge, die für die Unabhängigkeit Kataloniens steht. 
Ich, als halb Badener und halb Katalane, finde Ähnlichkeit ganz passend


----------



## iTom (29. Juni 2009)

pinhead schrieb:


> Das blauweiße gehört ja auch nicht zur Standardflagge. Das ist die Flagge, die für die Unabhängigkeit Kataloniens steht.
> Ich, als halb Badener und halb Katalane, finde Ähnlichkeit ganz passend



Ah, ein Batalane, ich verstehe


----------



## SiegElch (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich wäre am WE auch wieder dabei 

@andi1969: Also Würdest du mir dann das besagt Teil für den Sattel verkaufen ? mir ist er nämlich keine 2 minuten als du wegwarst runtergebrochen .. haben ihn dann wieder hingeschraubt .. doch bald darauf wieder ... Also ich hätte starkes Interesse


----------



## andi1969 (29. Juni 2009)

SiegElch schrieb:


> Also ich wäre am WE auch wieder dabei
> 
> @andi1969: Also Würdest du mir dann das besagt Teil für den Sattel verkaufen ? mir ist er nämlich keine 2 minuten als du wegwarst runtergebrochen .. haben ihn dann wieder hingeschraubt .. doch bald darauf wieder ... Also ich hätte starkes Interesse



Ok Bring ich Dir mit......montieren wir einfach auf dem Parkplatz!!!!
Wenn Du´s früher brauchst einfach bescheid geben......arbeite in Bruchsal!!!!


----------



## SiegElch (29. Juni 2009)

Nene bis am WE is klasse DANKE! 

Hoffe nur dass es bis dahin noch hält  
Hat gestern verdächtig geknackt


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juni 2009)

...... am Sonntag Vormittag eine  CC_Runde ca. 40km mit Trails , lockeres Tempo falls Ihr Lust und Zeit habt......
Alles Weitere im Anti Bruchsaler Warmduscher Thread


----------



## SiegElch (1. Juli 2009)

Ganz dumme Frage: Was heißt CC  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinhead (1. Juli 2009)

SiegElch schrieb:


> Ganz dumme Frage: Was heißt CC  ...



Cross Country


----------



## SiegElch (1. Juli 2009)

pinhead schrieb:


> Cross Country


Danke  sowas inder art hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juli 2009)

SiegElch schrieb:


> Ganz dumme Frage: Was heißt CC  ...



Keine Sorgen wird nicht so wild wie letztes mal die heftigen werden umfahren......!!!!!


----------



## SiegElch (2. Juli 2009)

Mhm Schade eigentlich ^^ war cool letztes mal 
.... an seine grenzen zu stoßen 
würde die tour gern nochmal fahre


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juli 2009)

SiegElch schrieb:


> .... an seine grenzen zu stoßen
> würde die tour gern nochmal fahre



Die Tour fahr ich immer mal wieder Nachmittags..... einfach Mitfahren.
Och da sind bestimmt noch einige dabei die Du noch nicht kennst....am Sonntag.


----------



## SiegElch (4. Juli 2009)

Frage: Fährt vl auch jemand heute abend so um 6- 7 rum ?
(weil morgen hab ich vorraussichtlich keine Zeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (4. Juli 2009)

Wo willst du denn starten & langfahren, würde dann direkt von Eggenstein kommen.
1830 klingt gut


rossi


----------



## SiegElch (4. Juli 2009)

Ist mir eigentlich Egal ... Wo wäre es den für dich am passensten .. ich meine du hast ja den längeren "Anreiseweg"


----------



## rossi-v (4. Juli 2009)

Wir können uns gern am REWE in Weingarten treffen.

1830

Falls es donnert & schüttet, würde ich aber verzichten.


----------



## SiegElch (4. Juli 2009)

was für eine Runde hast du denn vor zu Fahren?

Edit: Welchen Rewe meinst du denn?


----------



## rossi-v (4. Juli 2009)

Das hätte ich Dir überlassen, aber kommen wir nicht über die Ungeheuerklamm zum Michaelsberg?

Oder willst du lieber am GBZ oder in Untergrombach starten?
Alles kein Problem.


----------



## SiegElch (4. Juli 2009)

Ja klar kommt man dahin  dan lass es uns so machen.. Meine Frage ist nur welchen Rewe du meinst weil Weingarten 2 hat


----------



## rossi-v (4. Juli 2009)

Also das südliche REWE mit dem Penny-Markt,
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...27451&sspn=0.003748,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

Tour: 1830

Katzenberg, Ungeheuerklamm, Michaelsberg, (Eichelberg, GBZ, Kaserne) optional
Obergrombach, Pfadberg, Weingarten

rossi


----------



## SiegElch (4. Juli 2009)

ok dann bis nachher  mal schaun wer noch so kommt


----------



## andi1969 (17. Juli 2009)

Morgen ist ne Runde angesagt alles weitere im Warmduscher....


----------



## SiegElch (17. Juli 2009)

He Andi tut mir Leid das ich mich die Woche über net gemeldet ahb war stressig wegen Schule aber jetzt isses endlich vorbei 
Zu morgen: Ich würde morgen auch gerne fahren aber ich kann umdie Uhrzeit nicht... Arme Schüler müssen um die Uhrzeit schaffen 
Vielleicht findet sich ja sonst jemand der morgen so gegen 18 uhr fahren würde....
@Andi: hättest du Lust/Zeit am Sonntag mit zu fahren? Dann könnten wir endlich das Geschäft abwickeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

